# حقيقة الزورق الطائر الإيراني



## شيراد الجزائر (16 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم 
نجحت إيران مؤخرا في ضم ألة تجمع بين الطائرة و الزورق ekranoplane إلى أسطولها البحري و هي ألة ذاتية التصميم و الإنجاز قالو عنها :

الزورق الطائر " قاذف صواريخ مخفي عن الرادار "
Super-Modern Flying Boat

تم تصميم هذا الزورق الطائر بشكل ومن مواد تجعله مخفيا عن ( الرادارات الجوية والبحرية ) , وهو مصمم خصيصا للعمل في أجواء الخليج وبحر عمان
وهو زورق مقاتل مزود بعدة صواريخ (لاأعرف إن كانوا قد صرحوا بنوعها) وهذه الصواريخ موجهة تلفزيونيا - كما ستشاهدونه في الفيديو -
ويتميز بإطلاق الصواريخ بدقة متناهية أثناء الحركة
سرعته تبلغ 100 عقدة بحرية أي 185 كلم \ ساعة , وهي سرعة كبيرة بالنسبة للزوارق البحرية

الجهة المصنعة : القوات البحرية لحرس الثورة
http://www.paldf.net/forum/showthread.php?t=267437&page=5









 
هكذا قالوا أما الحقيقة 

ففي خضم بحثي عن المخططات وجدت صدفة مخطط ألة روسية قديمة سميت ЭСКΑ إيسكا-1 صنعت عام 1973
http://www.se-technology.com/wig/html/main.php?open=showcraft&code=&craft=33









 
ما فعله الإيرانين هو إعادة تشكيل زجاج الحجرة و إعادة إحياء المشروع ككل وهذا هو المهم إلا ان الأحرى كان التحلي بعض الامانة العلمية في طرح القضية 
 وهذه مخططات إيسكا -1


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (17 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا على المعلومات


----------



## محمد عثمان الباز (20 نوفمبر 2008)

معلمات جيده ياريت تكون سمه عند العرب هذا التطور


----------



## م/عمرو السيد (20 نوفمبر 2008)

جزااااااااااكم الله خيرا اخوانى على الافاده


----------



## virtualknight (21 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا على المعلومات


----------



## abdulrahman777 (22 نوفمبر 2008)

thanx alot for that


----------



## سامينكو (22 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا على المعلومات المهمة والممتازة


----------



## كرم الدين (28 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكور على المعلومات المفيده


----------



## Alinajeeb (1 ديسمبر 2008)

مشششششكووورررررر وان شاء الله ضد العدو


----------



## dreams1804 (16 نوفمبر 2009)

*  السلام عليكم 

هذا تميز , شكراً لك
شكرا كثيرا على مجهودك​*​


----------

